# Spanish laws - penknife/air rifle



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Just a couple more questions....

First, I am in the habit of having a penknife or "Leatherman" type tool in my pocket most of the time. Is it illegal to do this in Spain?

Second, I also own an air rifle. Are these legal over there?

Not of immediate importance, or the most profound of enquiries but things that sooner or later I will need to know


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

No problem with the penknife.
The air rifle , depends on its 'power'. Some require a licence , some don't . You can ask at a GC cuartel. The armaria office.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Air rifle laws you will need to enquire with the police. I was thinking about getting one to shoot rats, but was told there were restrictions on the use of air rifles.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks, I suppose a starting point would be to get it chronographed.


----------



## Micksan (Feb 2, 2014)

ANY Air Rifle must be registered with your local Town Hall & Police (Guardia)....you are not allowed to shoot anything with an air rifle....rats or rabbits etc.etc..you will have to join a local air rifle /shooting club to fire at targets.
you can be arrested if you are found to be carrying ANY knife....unless you can prove you have good reason to have it on you...ie : for work,hunting etc...


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Micksan said:


> ANY Air Rifle must be registered with your local Town Hall & Police (Guardia)....you are not allowed to shoot anything with an air rifle....rats or rabbits etc.etc..you will have to join a local air rifle /shooting club to fire at targets.
> you can be arrested if you are found to be carrying ANY knife....unless you can prove you have good reason to have it on you...ie : for work,hunting etc...


:lol:
Tell that to the Spanish around here . Everyone has at least one large knife in the car/van/scooter/bike/pocket ; some are more like machete's ! Most useful for collecting lettuce, broccoli, etc. Mine is kept between the pages of a small Spanish dictionary .


----------

